# Do you think this regulator would work?



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I came across an interesting thread using beer co2 regulators for aquarium pressurized co2. Does anyone for see any problems? i found this one shipped would cost about 70 dollars. Do you think this is better than AI's regulators? http://www.ontariobeerkegs.com/product_p/dual%20guage%20reg.htm


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Using beer keg CO2 regulators is nothing new; many people do this 

They are perfectly fine for use, and are usually of better quality than the AI regulators.

All you need now is a needle valve (though there are many other optional parts that you could purchase as well).


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi dark, is there a major difference between a single stage regulator vs the beer reg.? Or is a beer regulator also considered a single stage?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

hey nice find, looks like they do flat 10 bucks shipping for anything over $50 bucks. I also noticed that they sell the cga320 to paintball adapter this is the first time I seen it sold in canada. I added the regulator plus the paintball adapter and it only came up to 82.45 shipping and tax included, I might buy this, because I already have spare needle valves and solenoids.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

hey cold where do u buy needle valves and solenoid from? i might have to get this since i really wanna grow hc


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I bought mines long ago from ebay


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

xriddler said:


> Hi dark, is there a major difference between a single stage regulator vs the beer reg.? Or is a beer regulator also considered a single stage?


Most beer regulators are single stage. There are some that are dual stage. You cannot say there is a "difference" between a single stage regulator and a beer regulator; a "beer regulator" is a regulator (either single/dual) that has been appropriated for beer making.

It is like saying if there is a difference between an aquarium CO2 regulator and a single stage regulator; a distinction cannot be made.



coldmantis said:


> hey nice find, looks like they do flat 10 bucks shipping for anything over $50 bucks. I also noticed that they sell the cga320 to paintball adapter this is the first time I seen it sold in canada. I added the regulator plus the paintball adapter and it only came up to 82.45 shipping and tax included, I might buy this, because I already have spare needle valves and solenoids.


A bit expensive, but if it floats your boat 



xriddler said:


> hey cold where do u buy needle valves and solenoid from? i might have to get this since i really wanna grow hc


I sometimes have them for sale in the Buy and Sell forums. You can also get them online (i.e. eBay) as mentioned. Local sources can also be found (please check my CO2 article, linked in my signature).


----------

